# new rabbit spot.



## mickeyrabbit (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello everybody! i am looking for a new place to run rabbits as the state land by house has been taken over by foxes and coyotes and the numbers are way down. So where are some places you would recommend. i would like to stay by the flint/saginaw/thumb area but dont mind a travel if i have too. thank you guys!!


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

If you have orchards around your area most owners are happy to give you permission .


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

Thirty pointer said:


> If you have orchards around your
> area most owners are happy to give you permission .


check w/ farms too .some prime habitat.might wanna go with plat maps in a preferred area.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

You could try fetchgis.com it's a property finder similar to a platte book but on line and you can find out who owns the property


----------

